# Help choosing a camping place



## zebtax (May 14, 2011)

I am coming to the upper peninsula with my girlfriend this summer. We want to go camping primitive, not in a campground.. we would like to find a place with a short walk OR a short canoe ride and camp near water where there are trout. Anywhere (or multiple) places in the UP would be great.. in Hiawatha or state parks... but we want privacy and fishing. I do not know the area that well.. only been there twice. I know I need a permit for primitive camping. Would love to camp near a waterfall.. where one is close by, but a river, lake, pond is fine.. just want privacy and some trout. Any suggestions


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

About 15 years ago my brother-in-law and myself put a canoe in the Carp river. The Carp crosses I-75 less than a half hours drive north of the bridge. We paddled upstream for the better part of a day. Puts one in the middle of a big chunk of state forest. Maybe try this on the Carp or another river.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I did an overnight trip down indian river. I put in at steuben and got out at a forest camground before the lake. I dont remember the name of the gampground now. It was a beautiful lonesome float with plenty of big browns. there was some logs to portage over but it was a nice float over all. I brought my bike and peddled back to the truck that i parked in steuben.


----------



## zebtax (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.. are you guys aware of anywhere that rents canoes? Or a place we can walk into a ways and be near some trout and camping..thanks.. I do not know the area well.. coming from north carolina


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Not sure how far West in the U.P you want to go, but the Sylvania is a great area. These guys could help you out......http://hunts-upguide.com/watersmeet_sylvania_outfitters.html or http://www.sylvaniaoutfitters.com/


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

zebtax said:


> I am coming to the upper peninsula with my girlfriend this summer. We want to go camping primitive, not in a campground.. we would like to find a place with a short walk OR a short canoe ride and camp near water where there are trout. Anywhere (or multiple) places in the UP would be great.. in Hiawatha or state parks... but we want privacy and fishing. I do not know the area that well.. only been there twice. I know I need a permit for primitive camping. Would love to camp near a waterfall.. where one is close by, but a river, lake, pond is fine.. just want privacy and some trout. Any suggestions



look at your maps, a good map will show a topographical relief, the population density, and gov't lands and access to them.

Be creative but be safe. Bears wolves and coyote can be a danger depending on other food supplies, the food supply you are interferreing with (don't set up in a berry patch or the middle of a trout run), and a number of other factors, to include spring/early summer cubs/pups, etc......

Allow recon time to zoom in on were you want to go. A single trip to the UP will be educational, but it will take several to find what you are after. If you are like many avid outdoor lovers you will find yourself enjoying diversity the most and rotating camping experiences in the wilderness.

A true outdoor adventure is one paid for, or two requires a lot of homework and leg work, etc.

It appears that you've had a few decent recommendations. Don't cut yourself short by stopping at one ;recommendation.

Unfortunately you can't count on an enjoyable outdoor experience with money alone either, research is required there to insure a reputable business is accepting your hard earned money, one that is eager to please.

Good luck, enjoy and be safe!


----------

